#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-12
<wisag0d> 都掛了一天了，不過還是沒有人呢。
<chihchun> @_@
<FourDollars> 人
<chihchun> 在這
<chihchun> FourDoll1rs: 又翹班!
 * chihchun flee
<wisag0d> ！？
<BlueT_> XD
<BlueT_> @@
<BlueT_> 早
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-13
<acman> 早
<tomcheng76> 早晨哦
<__CA__> amuleweb 有點爛 ... orz
<chihchun> BlueT_: 最近換工作？
<BlueT_> chihchun: 六月底離職了，最近空窗 :p
<chihchun> BlueT_: 難怪常常看你到處咖啡店跑 :)
<BlueT_> chihchun: hahaha 是呀，在家冷氣開整天的話電費太貴了，所以找咖啡廳吹冷氣+用電 XD
<wisag0d> 有人用過Ubuntu或是其他Linux發行版架設過Minecraft的伺服器嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-16
<abolo> 大家好！
<BlueT_> @@
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-17
<Stranger> 有沒有人在做神奇的QA(品質保證)?
#ubuntu-tw 2012-07-09
<michaelfung> 請問, Ubuntu 之外, Deepin 之外, 還有沒有比較好的正體中文 Distro?
<extraymond> 您好有人在嗎？
<extraymond> 我最近liferea都沒有辦法登入google reader 的帳號ㄟ
<extraymond> 友人知道是什麼問題嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2012-07-10
<hongyi> 大家好啊！
<hongyi> 有人嗎？
<lidalin> 这里台湾佬的地盘吗
<lidalin> 都睡了骊
<lidalin> 都睡了吗
<jiong> ..
#ubuntu-tw 2012-07-11
<lidalin> 在吗
<lidalin> 有人在吗
<lidalin> 有台湾人吗
<lidalin> 都没人啊 
<shang> 63人 in total
<lidali> ;-)
#ubuntu-tw 2012-07-12
<hugokuo1> 好怪阿
<hugokuo1> 誰知道如何清掉slab 裡面的arp_cache 
<extraymond> 哈囉～有人在嗎？
<extraymond> 我的liferea不知道為什麼，不能登入google的帳號
<extraymond> 問liferea得irc沒有人回應～
<extraymond> 網路上也漲不到解答
<extraymond> 友人遇過一樣的問題嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2013-07-10
<chusiang-> test for irclogs.
<chusiang-> irclog test for #DCTP2013.
<chusiang-portal> irc test on the new site of Ubuntu-tw.
<chusiang-> ping chusiang-portal 
<chusiang-portal> ping chusiang- 
<chusiang-portal> ping chusiang
#ubuntu-tw 2013-07-11
<chusiang-> test at irssi.
#ubuntu-tw 2013-07-12
<Howlru> TAIWAN, take care over the Typhoon Soulik and try having fun with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Howlru> SHOOOO LEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Howlru> SHOOOO LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Howlru> SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
#ubuntu-tw 2014-07-09
<^A^> GM,AV8D
#ubuntu-tw 2014-07-10
<ianp> anyone here use mac os ?
<ianp> i can't find a chinese mac channel
<whitglint> #osxchat
#ubuntu-tw 2015-07-08
<yao_ziyuan> 问个问题：笔记本（机械硬盘）从空中放到桌上时，离桌子还有 0.5 厘米时，笔记本的左边从手中脱落掉在桌上，这样对硬盘有物理损害么？
#ubuntu-tw 2015-07-09
<carylorrk> meta2-23~ /bar scroll nicklist * -100%
<SturmFlut> vicamo: Ping regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1469369 
<vicamo> ack
<SturmFlut> vicamo: Can we talk in #ubuntu-touch or something? Don't want to spam this channel ;)
<vicamo> hi, we have a team meeting right now, maybe 30mins later?
<SturmFlut> vicamo: Sure! Just ping me :)
<vicamo> SturmFlut: ping
<SturmFlut> vicamo: pong
<SturmFlut> vicamo: I am running arale rc-proposed r52 and the overheating/battery drain seems to have become much better. The device does not even heat up noticeably during normal use anymore.
<vicamo> SturmFlut: recently we have a change to enable thermal manager config
<SturmFlut> vicamo: Yeah, alextu told me
<vicamo> it should help that overheating problem, but I’m not quite sure if battery drain issue will be resolved at the same time
<vicamo> I’m having some investigation on https://bugs.launchpad.net/tangxi/+bug/1446197
<SturmFlut> vicamo: We can't see tangxi bug reports :/ I'm not with Canonical
<vicamo> oh, ok
<vicamo> that’s similar bug but about playing games
<vicamo> basically I expect idle power consumption should be less than 10mA, but it seems yours is much higher
<vicamo> we have ordered another multimeter that is capable of recording measurements
<SturmFlut> vicamoe: The private bug reports are a bit of a problem for me, I think I could help debug this to some degree, but I can only see public bug reports. You probably can't do much about that I suppose.
<vicamo> hope we can get some data out of it and see if there is any difference between real world measurements and upower history
<vicamo> you’re right :)
<SturmFlut> I added a lot of my measurement data to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1471913 , maybe it can be of help
<SturmFlut> It's only from the kernel and upowerd itself because I can't open my device and attach professional equipment
<vicamo> reading ..
<vicamo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1471913/comments/1 <= looks like another private bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/tangxi/+bug/1428164
<SturmFlut> Maybe I should start working for Canonical just to get to see those tangxi bug reports ;)
<vicamo> always welcome :P
<SturmFlut> If I can help with those bugs, e.g. running benchmark cycles again or testing beta kernels/images, just ping me.
<vicamo> these bugs may need feedbacks from partners, so they’re filed as private bugs.
<vicamo> you may build kernel of your own if you feel like: https://github.com/meizuosc/m75
<SturmFlut> But that one doesn't contain all your fixes yet, does it? last commit was two months ago
<vicamo> that’s true, but we had sent an accumulative patch to meizu a couple days before
<vicamo> maybe they’ll have an update recently
<SturmFlut> Oh, nice to hear. Would be interesting to see the changes.
<vicamo> :)
<SturmFlut> If I can be of help, ping me or write a comment to the bug reports.
<vicamo> ummmm, I will comment on the bug if necessary
<SturmFlut> \o/
<mao> 沒有人講話？？
<mao> 閒聊什麼的可以嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2015-07-10
<mao> 大家來tox羣聊了，34922396155AA49CE6845A2FE34A73208F6FCD6190D981B1DBBC816326F26C6CDF3581F697E7 这是groupbot 对他说invite就会邀请你进群。
#ubuntu-tw 2016-07-15
<bingsun> exit
#ubuntu-tw 2016-07-16
<mark__> hi
<mark__> 誰知道為何ubuntu正體中文站進不去?
#ubuntu-tw 2017-07-15
<EnJie> help
#ubuntu-tw 2018-07-13
<ad> 0.0
#ubuntu-tw 2019-07-09
<Guest74899> is there anyone
